# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  VinFast Fadil ra mắt phiên bản nâng cao Plus, giá 429 triệu VNĐ

## phuong_hanh3112

*VinFast Fadil Plus là phiên bản nâng cao sẽ chứa đựng nhiều trang bị phù hợp hơn với nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng Việt Nam. Xe có giá bán niêm yết 429 triệu VNĐ.*

Mới đây, nhà sản xuất ô tô Việt Nam - VinFast đã cho ra mắt phiên bản nâng cao của mẫu xe cỡ nhỏ Fadil với tên gọi Fadil Plus. VinFast Fadil Plus sẽ chứa đựng nhiều trang bị phù hợp hơn với nhu cầu sử dụng thực tế của người tiêu dùng Việt Nam. Như vậy, Fadil sẽ tổng cộng 2 phiên bản, bao gồm bản tiêu chuẩn (Base) và bản nâng cao (Plus) với mức giá trước ngày 1/9 tương ứng 395 và 429 triệu VNĐ.



Trước đó, VinFast Fadil chỉ có duy nhất 1 phiên bản và các khách hàng sẽ được quyền tuỳ chọn thêm trang bị cho chiếc xe của mình. Tuy nhiên, Với tư duy đặt khách hàng là trung tâm, VinFast đã tổ chức khảo sát các trang bị mà khách hàng Việt thường quan tâm tới và lựa chọn. Từ đó, bổ sung các tính năng cần thiết lên xe và cho ra mắt phiên bản nâng cao Plus với đầy đủ các trang bị mà người tiêu dùng thực sự cần cho nhu cầu di chuyển hàng ngày.







Cụ thể, với phiên bản nâng cao Plus, VinFast Fadil sẽ được tích hợp sẵn các trang bị như bộ vành đúc hợp kim nhôm 2 màu, cột B sơn màu đen bóng, vô-lăng bọc da có phím bấm, hệ thống camera lùi, hệ thống tự động khoá cửa, 2 cổng USB và màn hình giải trí 7 inch.



Cùng với việc ra mắt phiên bản nâng cao của Fadil, VinFast còn mang tới cho khách hàng chương trình tri ân với ưu đãi giảm 15 triệu VNĐ cho tất cả khách hàng mua xe, thanh toán và xuất hoá đơn từ nay tới ngày 31/8/2019. Ưu đãi này sẽ bao gồm một năm bảo hiểm thân vỏ (trị giá 7 triệu đồng) và gói bảo dưỡng miễn phí 3 năm hoặc 45.000 km (trị giá 8 triệu đồng). Ngoài ra, VinFast cũng đang tiến hành lắp bổ sung miễn phí ốp chắn bùn sau cho xe Fadil, nhằm đảm bảo sản phẩm phù hợp hơn với điều kiện vận hành thực tế tại thị trường Việt Nam.

----------

